# Bait Junkys



## Jim (Jun 11, 2013)

*Long* time Tinboats member Bugpac has started a new venture and I wanted to give him a shameless plug here on our site. They started a site to supply bait makers with plastics, colorants, bags.....everything needed to make your own plastic baits. 

If you ever thought about taking the plunge to start making your own baits, you now have a resource you can talk to direct. They also have a forum where you can discuss all kinds of custom baits like spinnerbaits, crank baits, custom paints and what not. I have been over there reading the forum, I like where it is going.

Anyway, check them out here: https://baitjunkys.com/forum/index.php

If you start making baits, you better send me a few to try. 8) :lol: 


Good luck Bugpac and crew!
Jim


----------



## fender66 (Jun 12, 2013)

WOW...that's awesome. Bugpac is a great guy too. You can't go wrong when doing business with him.

I've wanted to try my hand at making some personal baits for a long time....just can't seem to find enough time to pull the trigger. Now I know where I'm going when I do find the time.

Good luck Bugpac...hope you make your millions with this one.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys, It seems to be a never ending affair, between the 70+ hour day job, and stocking up this stuff for the store, I do manage to fish every other week still.


----------

